# Live radio commentary



## coedcae (24 July 2012)

Does anyone know if there will be any live radio commentary during the eventing dressage, similar to that at Badminton, where Carl H and Pammy H do such a fab job?


----------



## cally6008 (24 July 2012)

Not 100% sure but

BBC Radio 5 Live, mon 30 july, 2.00pm, xc
tues 31 july, 10am, sj

Don't think my TV book goes further than that


----------



## LizzieJ (24 July 2012)

it would be fab to be able to have commentary of the dressage like they do at badders - not holding out much hope though!


----------

